# Orchid cactus



## Grampa Don (May 12, 2019)

Our orchid cactus is in bloom this morning.  It's a variety called space rocket.  The plant is ugly but the flowers make up for it.







Don


----------



## tortiecat (May 12, 2019)

What a gorgeous blossom!


----------



## Grampa Don (May 12, 2019)

Here's maybe a better shot of it.  You can see it has two more buds.  Last year we only got one.






Don


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 8, 2019)

Here is a closeup of the stigma and some stamens.  Pretty thing.






Don


----------



## Keesha (Jun 8, 2019)

That’s psychedelic.
Fabulous photography.


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2019)

Cactus have the most beautiful flowers it’s a pity they don’t last long,  beautiful photo Don 

This is a photo of my Dragon fruit that’s just flowered and produced 4 fruit to enjoy when they are ripe 
the plant only flowers at night I took the photo with my iPad while hubs held a tiny torch


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 8, 2019)

Beautiful, Don!


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 8, 2019)

Thanks for the comments.

Kadee --  They don't last long.  After two days they look pretty sad.  Your dragon fruit cactus is sure pretty.  I'm surprised you get something to eat from it.  That's some weird looking fruit.

Don


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2019)

Don I don’t mean to hi Jack your post 

info about the  Dragon Fruit cactus that can supply food for us , the fruit sell in shops for $7...$8 each not per Kg ...each here in south aust 
https://www.queenslandcountrylife.c...w-we-became-dragon-fruit-farmers-by-accident/


----------



## Grampa Don (Jun 8, 2019)

No worries, Kadee.  Thank you for the link.  That's fascinating.  I wonder if my cactus could bear fruit.  And, if it did would it be safe to eat?

Don


----------



## Kadee (Jun 8, 2019)

Not sure where you live but you should be able to buy dragon fruit cuttings anywhere 
Mine was given to me about 60cm high it produced three fruit that year this is its second year it has 4 on it 
I’ve seen the cuttings on eBay


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 30, 2019)

We visited the Orchid house in Estepona Southern Spain a few days ago..nothing was as spectacular as your picture @Grampa Don


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 30, 2019)

Kadee46 said:


> Not sure where you live but you should be able to buy dragon fruit cuttings anywhere
> Mine was given to me about 60cm high it produced three fruit that year this is its second year it has 4 on it
> I’ve seen the cuttings on eBay


I've seen your dragon fruit in the stores, but thanks to your pic, now I know what they look like inside. How do they taste, @Kadee46 ?


----------



## Kadee (Jul 1, 2019)

@RadishRose  I think they are tasteless  with tiny seeds like poppy seeds , but I believe that are full of vitamins .
I usually buy a dragon fruit smoothie when in up, the Gold Coast 
TBH I’ve never seen DF plants in South Aust plant shops but there again I haven’t looked either


----------

